
Show HN: Motif, a quick and easy way to make really pretty sharable images - paulstraw
https://motif.imgix.com/
======
paulstraw
The idea for this tool came up a couple weeks ago. It lets you create and
customize nice-looking sharable images. Those images can be shared directly,
or used in `og:image` and `twitter:image` style meta tags.

It's totally free, and you're welcome to implement Motif across your whole
site if you want. Once you've got a template you're happy with, you can
dynamically switch out a couple of the parameters to get an integration across
an entire site really quickly.

It auto-formats the design to fit the aspect ratio of the requesting site when
used in meta tags. Rectangular for Facebook and Twitter, a small, unstyled
square for Reddit, and a large square for Slack and other social networks. I'm
planning to refine how the reformatting works over the next few weeks, as it
starts to see some usage in the wild. ^_^

